# R.i.p abby



## Inlandtaipan078 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys I want be around for A while my baby girl has passed away on sat and we still don't know why i'll post the funeral details for freinds and locals merry christmas and I pray anybody doesn't have to go through this.

R.I.P ABBY
Love mum & dad


----------



## itbites (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats such a sad thing to have happen  
My condolences & thoughts are with you


----------



## Renagade (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry inland taipan 078. much strength for you and your family.


----------



## channi (Dec 11, 2008)

Inland, my heart is breaking for you, your wife and your families. I hope that you are able at this time to focus on the blessings that little Abby bought to your lives and remember her for them and not the saddness that you feel now. Remember though the sorrow will not end it will fade but the memories will stay strong for ever. You are in my thoughts and my prayers.


----------



## ClareB (Dec 11, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 11, 2008)

My family's thoughts are with you my friend. 
If there is anything you need...

Jason.


----------



## boxhead (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry for your loss .


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Inland, my thoughts are with you and your family at this time


----------



## jasontini (Dec 11, 2008)

My condolences .. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family..


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 11, 2008)

really sorry for ur loss, i can only imagine how heartbreaking that must be.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 11, 2008)

.MY deepest sympathies to you and your wife and anyone that is nearest and dearest to you at this time of total despair......the dark cloud will hang over your heads for a while but as I pm'd you ..you will pull through to the other side xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kel (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry to hear of your loss, hope you get the answer to why, it wont bring her back but may ease the hurt if only just a little


i recently had to deal with the death of a loved one and someone sent me this poem so i now pass it on to you 


A Parable of Immortality

I am standing on the shore as a great ship gently glides from the harbor and sails toward the horizon. She is beautiful. Sails billowing; and shining bright as sunlight sparkling on distant waters. She grows smaller and smaller until at last, her white sails shine as ribbons out where the sky and water mingle as one.

And as I watch, a voice behind me says, "Well, she's gone." She's gone. Gone? "No," I tell myself. No, she is not really gone. Not really. She is gone only in the sense that I can no longer see her.

In reality, she is the same as ever; just as beautiful; just as shining. And deep in my heart I know, that on another shore someone is crying out, "Look! Look everyone! Here she comes!"


- Henry Van Dyke


----------



## shane14 (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG how could something like this happen! RIP Abby


----------



## pythoness (Dec 11, 2008)

So deeply sorry for your loss. No parent should have to bury their children. My prayers are with you.


----------



## the.badger (Dec 11, 2008)

No doubt she was too good for this world.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## dazza74 (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 11, 2008)

Such a terrible thing to happen. I'm sorry for you're loss and I will pray for your family and dear little Abby.


----------



## Ninjaette (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure I speak for everyone here on the forum when I say that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this incredibly difficult time.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 11, 2008)

Very sad news indeed, our thoughts and prayers are with you .Surround yourself with family and share your grief.Rest in peace Abby.


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about your loss.

Our family's thoughts and prayers are with you at this terrible time.


*RIP LITTLE ABBY*​


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry for ur loss inland, prays and thoughts are with u and ur family mate

R.I.P Abby


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm So sorry for your loss.My deepest thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry for your loss hun.My thoughts are with you and your family at this very hard time.
R.I.P abby.
xxxx


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 11, 2008)

"Only the good die young"............ sorry to hear your heartbreaking news, but know this, she will live on, in all your hearts. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 11, 2008)

My condolences...


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

Im very sorry 

RIP precious Angel Abby


----------



## snakelvr (Dec 11, 2008)

I know no kind words, or a warm embrace will soften your sorrow. Sometimes little angels are sent to us, even if only for a short time, to teach us love and show us the way. May you always feel your little angels presence that will shine through in all things beautiful. R.I.P dear little Abby. :cry:


----------



## pinkmus (Dec 11, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Abby


----------



## slither (Dec 11, 2008)

so sorry to hear guys thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't even imagine what you are going through. No one should ever have to deal with so much grief. My thoughts are with you and your family 

RIP Abby 

:cry:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Dec 11, 2008)

very sorry for your loss inland :cry:


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 11, 2008)

No one should ever have to go through this 
Very very sorry about your loss
Im sure there's not much I can say that will make it any easier.....


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

inland sorry for the loss mate, it is always hard to loose a loved one. my prayers condolences and thoughts are with you and your families. be stong .


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't begin to imagine how it must feel. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss my heart and best wishes go out to you and your family, our town has lost 2 beautiful babies in the last month to cot death so I know how you must be hurting and questioning why.
Once again our thoughts are with you in this horrible time


----------



## kakariki (Dec 11, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you & your family. There is a special angel watching over you & your family now.......RIP little Abby. XX :cry:


----------



## Danni (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh i feel so sad for you, your wife and your family and friends. 
I dont even know you but so very much wish i could say the words and offer the comfort that would ease the heartache and hurt you are feeling right now.

im so so sorry
R.I.P Abbey darling


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2008)

Deepest condolences to you and your family


----------



## RIXI (Dec 12, 2008)

condolences and thought with you all!!

let alone at all... but around Xmas is heartbreaking...


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, my condolences go out to you and your family.
R.I.P Abby


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 12, 2008)

As a parent I can't express how sorry I feel for you and your family. I hope you can find closure soon when you find out what took your wonderful little girl from this world. It is every parent's nightmare, and no words that I can think of would make you feel better. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## paulajohnston (Dec 12, 2008)

we lost my nephew three days after new year day this year they never found out why my heart breaks for you and your family i wouldnt wish that pain on anyone


----------



## ambah (Dec 12, 2008)

This definately pulls at the heart strings, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Dec 17, 2008)

it was tripliody beleive it or not from whar ive read and what the doctor has said they see it once every 5 years I still can't beileve it instead of 48 chromezomes there were 60 1 extra on each chromezome from each of us, doctor's words [ non compatible with human life ] 

My wife and I thanyou for your support and kind words
they don't help the heartache
but they are more helpfull than you Imagine

you have touched out hearts and we thank you.

Kate,Victoria,Dylan & Anthony


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 
Having a young daughter myself, i can only imagine the anger, sadness and confusion you are feeling at the moment.
Although words on a screen don't help the pain or answer your questions as to why, know that behind them there are real people who care and are thinking of you and your family in this time of grieving for your lost little one.


----------



## xScarlettex (Dec 17, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your loss =( RIP Abby


----------

